# Tips on making a weedwacker as fast as possible



## Unregistered (Aug 24, 2003)

I have a craftsman 23cc weedwacker motor I just want to make run as fast as possible! I had one before, where I ported it (enlargened the ports and polished them up), but I couldn't get the timing on the flywheel/magneto right, so I had to throw it away. I can't get any new jets for the carb so I assume it won't run that great, but still. any tips? I want to get through my trimming as fast as I can :jest:


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

by properly adjusting the carburetor and using the correct fuel mixture the weedie will perform well enough to cut grass & last much longer.


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

go to davesmotors.com and buy a pipe or other item that will fit on most small 2 strokes ull have a 5 hp weed eater lol


----------

